# Any Stance'd Skylines?



## night87 (Jul 29, 2010)

How's it goin guys.

I posted a similar thread on the R35 forums, but posting it here as well to see if there are any Skyline's that are into the hellaflush/stance scene.

I'm a contributor/photographer for a site called Just Stance and wanted to do a coverage on one. There is a white skyline with dark green ssr professors that I did a coverage on for my blog. Anyways, let me know


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

You aren't going to find much of that here. Some of us are pretty close to flush, but not many people do the hellaflush/poke/stance thing on here.

If you want to try Skylines Australia, the guys down there seem to be a little more into that kind of stuff.

You might get lucky here and find someone, but I don't recall seeing anyone who would be able to qualify for hellaflush.


----------



## night87 (Jul 29, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> You aren't going to find much of that here. Some of us are pretty close to flush, but not many people do the hellaflush/poke/stance thing on here.
> 
> If you want to try Skylines Australia, the guys down there seem to be a little more into that kind of stuff.
> 
> You might get lucky here and find someone, but I don't recall seeing anyone who would be able to qualify for hellaflush.


awesome awesome. thx for the response


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the white R32 GT-R you did on your site. There are a few cars on here with that kind of stance.


----------



## night87 (Jul 29, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> I like the white R32 GT-R you did on your site. There are a few cars on here with that kind of stance.


seems like i have to do some research then 
not a lot came out when i typed in "stance" or "hellaflush" so seems i have to search individually


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'm from the US, living in Japan, but most people here are from the UK. It seems either the hellaflush look isn't big in the UK, or at least isn't big with GT-R owners in the UK.

You'll rarely see slammed cars on this site with big wheels, I think my car is one of the lowest on the site with the biggest diameter wheels (19's) on a R32 GT-R, and I'm nowhere NEAR hellaflush. I'm kinda sorta almost flush in the rear, and I need to get upper camber arms for the front to get rid of some of the negative camber I got from lowering it to get near flush in the front.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4821231192_075558cb92_b.jpg


----------



## night87 (Jul 29, 2010)

o man..a bit more offset in the front will make ur car look sick! (already looks sick )
are those varrstoen wheels?


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes they are. I wanted real TE's but they will come later, got too many other things I want to do to this car.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Funnily enough you mention this I'm gonna be buying wheels for mine and am rying to get a similar look without compromising hadling performance... send me a pm and i'll give you some pics when it's done.

Alternatively I should be at Jae this year


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm trying to find a set of 15mm bolt on spacers to borrow just to test fit the wheels to see how they look set out an extra 10mm. Won't be a huge difference, but I think it might work fairly well.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

For the uninformed like me what is hellaflush?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> For the uninformed like me what is hellaflush?


I think it's where you lower your car to a point where it isn't any good for anything except having it's picture taken, and the wheels are given the full negative camber treatment to confirm the cars useless status. Except as a show piece.

Form over function :thumbsup:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Googled it and yes you're right - over here it's mainly a DUB thing.

Can look quite cool if done right, but the thing below :chairshot


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

dan-hipgrave said:


> For the uninformed like me what is hellaflush?


Basically _Euro _I think i.e. stupidly low, tiny wheels, and smooth.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

If I want small wheels I'll borrow my son's skateboard


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Boosted said:


> If I want small wheels I'll borrow my son's skateboard


They let you BREED!?!?!?


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, not exactly. VW guys seem to take it to utter extremes, as well as a few others here and there. But "hellaflush" and "stance" can look nice when done on the right car with the right wheels.

Some examples of this trend that don't make me want to vomit:



































Now for the cars that make me want to punch the owner in the dick:



































I go for "flush" which is basically having the wheels line up with the fenders, so not sunk into the wheel well. These guys take it overboard and push the wheel out beyond the fender. It's just a fad, and some people take it too far, just like with anything with cars.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> They let you BREED!?!?!?




They had no choice, I work in IVF


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I think you'll struggle to find cars that low in the UK- our raods are no where near flat enough for that.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Golf !!!*

How on earth do they get them to run that much negative camber ?

That white golf surely had to be trailered there didn't it ? There's no way you could drive that, looks like something off a top gear challenge !


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

i don't get it...!


why...!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> I think you'll struggle to find cars that low in the UK- our raods are no where near flat enough for that.


You would think depsite the UK roads generally being rubbish these "DUB" or Hellaflush/Stanced cars would be inexistent.. but theres actually quite alot! Theres a decent meet every wednesday in Coventry, a decent crowd, chavs are unwanted! Ok so there are a few bad apples out of the bunch. But generally they can look really good!

http://www.volksforum.com/albums/files/1/5/9/9/carlomaded2.jpg

I have a VW Vento "Euro styled", :flame: and that was slammed to the ground , ran it like that for 2 weeks, before having to raise it alot, due to scraping on speed bumps and generally lacking practicality, oh and driving at 70mph on the motorway becomes a whole different story Ouch!! :bawling: and I'm very young, at least enough not to care..

Edition 38 is a good community based DUB site. 

Stanced Skylines / GTRs :runaway: no way, these are true.. performance cars, although the one on the website is kinda cool.



simplymo said:


> i don't get it...!
> 
> 
> why...!


wait until you see "Rat" style Dub cars! http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/4/41/41a/41a3/154249-1344.jpg and yes these cars have been purposely Rusted.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL, I've seen it all now. Spastic wheels was one thing, but deliberately making a car rusty?

WTF is that all about :chairshot :lamer:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

They did it back many years ago in the US and called it Rat Rod style. Basically looks horrible on the outside but will tear you up in a drag race.


As for this current fad, the cars that I posted running very low, run VERY VERY stiff suspension so the car basically doesn't move at all over bumps, or very little at least.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

> sorry I know they exist but surely never driven!
> 
> Mine is LOW but now where near what they achieve and mine will scrape on a slightly bumpy road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

firefighter81 said:


> They did it back many years ago in the US and called it Rat Rod style. Basically looks horrible on the outside but will tear you up in a drag race.



I remember seeing a Rat Rod build off on 'American Hotrod', Boyd vs Blue Bear. Blue Bear ending up pissing Boyd off so he fired him :chairshot


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> They did it back many years ago in the US and called it Rat Rod style. Basically looks horrible on the outside but will tear you up in a drag race.


this one just looks terrible

JAPMIDS • View topic - Project Up The WROnG-UN (it's a sh*tter).Famous for 15mins.

lets hope this trend never catches on in the uk.. terrible terrible thing to do to a car! (but fun to look at i suppose)


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

****ing hell I thought I'd seen it all today, then I saw your link below............




andrew186 said:


> JAPMIDS • View topic - Project Up The WROnG-UN (it's a sh*tter).Famous for 15mins.





Now I really have seen it all.

WTF are these people doing? Is the Skunk they smoke these days really that strong, as in strong enough to make you do that to your car and think it looks good? :chairshot


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> They let you BREED!?!?!?


its like i heard and audio version of that out loud in shock in my head lol :runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*Why I love the stanced west coast style and the USA.*

15 years ago I laughed my ass off when I looked at US made tuning cars and the VW scene in europe. All tastless crap, with no sporty or racing capabilities and most of all only unefficent streight line power if there was some . . . .
That was the time where JDM performance cars were still rare and everyone was either pissing for joy when seen an Evo or shaking his head because of the overkill looks.

Now that the JDM style has not only conquered the howl world, but also none-japanese makers have adopted a more racy tuned style for their sports cars (VW, Opel, Ford, ex . . . ), the establishement seems to know what true JDM tuning power means.

Honestly about 5-10 years ago I was still thinking that japan was obviously JDM tuning number1 and also tuning style number1. But that view has changed radicaly in the last 3years, as the tuning scene in japan is dying.

Going to a midnight meet at a Wangan highway in japan seems to still be the ultimate JDM experience, but recently I am fed up with all the same looking , yet incredible tuned cars. 90% of the performance cars in japan are junk, tasteless japanese passion, with no real sense for anything. Of course if you go to the Nismo festival the cream of the cream is there, but the usual GTR scene in japan is horrific.

On the other side California at first place, the yanks have performed very well on the JDM tuning ground. Honda being the first make by far, but also many have come up with incredible clean, expensive tuned and fast JDM cars. If you look the net (just need to check Kanedas random pics thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132651-random-pic-thread.html ), the best pics of tuned JDM cars come from the US or are shoot by US photographers in japan.

To be honest , now that I live in japan and have the howl JDM stuff around me, I enjoy my yearly trip to Hawaii for the US import scene meets, peeps and cars.

PS: The best slammed Golf1 I have ever seen in germany, was lowered to maximum and had this phrase on the number plate: Deeper then the Titanic. . . that was the lol of the day.
But nothing better then a slammed S13 on chrome meisters.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


>


My van looks like this every time I weigh some scrap in. Does it qualify for hellaflush/stanced?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> My van looks like this every time I weigh some scrap in. Does it qualify for hellaflush/stanced?



Pics or STFU!!




:chuckle:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

haha!

I like the look when it's done in the way the cars I posted, especially the 350z, looks great. But when these guys go overboard, I hate it.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

if i wanted a car that handled like $hite i would of bought a ........... ......

fill in the blanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nas said:


> You would think depsite the UK roads generally being rubbish these "DUB" or Hellaflush/Stanced cars would be inexistent.. but theres actually quite alot! Theres a decent meet every wednesday in Coventry, a decent crowd, chavs are unwanted! Ok so there are a few bad apples out of the bunch. But generally they can look really good!


Nas- I sometimes pop along to that meet on a Wednesday. Do you go aswell?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

They look like they've been dropped from a great height.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

They all look shit


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

clarky_gtt said:


> if i wanted a car that handled like $hite i would of bought a ........... ......
> 
> fill in the blanks


You would be surprised. The well set up ones are still well beyond the driving skill of most drivers.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Jags said:


> Nas- I sometimes pop along to that meet on a Wednesday. Do you go aswell?


Yeah I'm not to far away so I do go on occasion, some good quality cars and friendly people down there. 

Have you travelled down in your Skyline? :runaway: Gutted if you have, that would have made up for a suprise.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Na man, I dont have a Skyline anymore. I normally pop along when my mate wants to go in his green mk3 VR6.

There's a R33GTR that does turn up occasionally.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh ok. Well if your at a meet and see a Black VW Vento (the odds of seeing another one there is a lottery ) pop over and say hi! would be good to see some members off here. The Mk3 isn't the one with the Black Leather interior and a Audi TT competition alloys is it?

Never seen an R33 there, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

No, my mates VR6 is standard except with lowered suspension and a fruity sounding exhaust (which looks standard)

I'll keep a look out for your car next time I'm there.


----------

